# SketchUp plugin for ready made dovetailed drawers



## brandy20 (22 Nov 2011)

For those lazy boys who need dovetailed drawers ready in a click!  

http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/2011/1 ... d-drawers/

Luca


----------

